# Broccoli Stems and Leaves.



## Zagut (Jul 26, 2016)

I love the floret's in many different ways.  But haven't really found a good use for the stems and leaves except to add them to stock. 

Been thinking maybe deep fried stems might be interesting and might have to give it a try some day. 
After all they seem to deep fry anything at State and County fairs. 

Anybody have any suggestion's or should I keep sending them to the compost pile or freezer for stock at a later date? 

This question came to mind as I prepped broccoli for tonight's dinner. 

I hate to waste anything that has a use I don't know about. 

Yes the compost pile isn't a waste as it is used to grow more later but if I can cook it and enjoy it it's much more fun.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm not much help here, because I *love* the stems.  I cut off the bottom woody part, peel the stems with a veggie peeler, slice them, and steam along with the florets. 

I toss the leaves, but if I had a compost pile they'd get thrown in there. 

I've never tried deep frying the stems, but there are probably recipes out there.  You could blanch and freeze them and when you have enough, make a mighty good cream of broccoli soup, or cube them into a veggie soup.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 26, 2016)

Save The Broccoli Leaves 

http://idahostatejournal.com/news/l...cle_9398b8a4-adb5-11df-a710-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## Zagut (Jul 26, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> I'm not much help here, because I *love* the stems.  I cut off the bottom woody part, peel the stems with a veggie peeler, slice them, and steam along with the florets.
> 
> I toss the leaves, but if I had a compost pile they'd get thrown in there.
> 
> I've never tried deep frying the stems, but there are probably recipes out there. You could blanch and freeze them and when you have enough, make a mighty good cream of broccoli soup, or cube them into a veggie soup.


 
Thanks C.J.
I have a feeling I cut my broccoli florets with stems larger then most.

Peeling and steaming along with the florets is something I'll have to try.

Yeah I'm sure there are recipes out there but I figured I ask here before I asked Mr. Google. 

Cream of Broccoli soup is a great suggestion as I see many uses there.
As is cubed into a veggie soup.

It's the blanching and freezing until I have enough that causes me a pause.



bethzaring said:


> Save The Broccoli Leaves
> 
> The surprising health benefits of broccoli leaves | Local | idahostatejournal.com


 
Thanks for the link bethzaring. 

I knew they had a use and treating then like spinach sounds promising. 

Again it's an issue of having enough to make it worth my while but even a small batch would be worth the experience.

Do you think the broccoli leaves will have the same effect as spinach did with Popeye? 

You never know when you'll encounter the Bluto's of the world.


----------



## blissful (Jul 26, 2016)

DH likes the flowerettes in bite sized tender but not over cooked, made like green bean casserole, or orange beef and broccoli.
I like the stems chopped small, added to vegetable stir fry or curry.
He doesn't like the stems, I don't like the flowerettes, it works out well.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 27, 2016)

I usually use Jacques Pepin's " Broccoli Stem Risotto " recipe when I have left over stems.

***Starts at 3:40***

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wiOtjrvXgk

In addition, you can grate them and make a slaw too.

Ive also, when having company and serving vegetables with dip,  after cutting up the florets and placing them on the the platter, I peel and cut the stems intp ' sticks' and place them on the platter too.  Guest often struggle to figure out what kind of vegetable it is, as it is unidentifiable.

My favorite part of the broccoli is the smaller stems just underneath the florets.  When we have a Chinese dish with broccoli, my daughter bites off the florets, then leaves the stems over.  This is good for me, as I gobble them up


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 27, 2016)

Broccoli Slaw here, too!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 27, 2016)

The stems are really easy to peel with a paring knife. As others have mentioned, steam them with the florets. The steamed stems would be a great addition to a vege and pasta salad.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 27, 2016)

Many years ago when my children were small, they're all in their 40s now, they used to enjoy something they'd call broccoli "coins."

I'd lightly peel the stems with my vegetable peeler and cut off a bit of the end, then very lightly steam the stems.  Not much.  Once steamed I'd slice them coin-thin and cook them in lightly browned butter with a little salt.

They didn't particularly like the stems with the florets, so I found a way to prepare them that they'd eat.

The stems can be steamed ahead of time and refrigerated if you don't want to serve them when you're serving the florets.


----------



## FeralBoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Chop up the trunks and put them in rice. They impart a surprising amount of flavor..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zagut (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks all. I knew there were many ways to enjoy broccoli goodness. 

Blissful, It seems chopping them small is the way to go to enjoying them.

Larry, Thanks for the Risotto recipe. Anything by Jacques should be good and I'll have to give it a try. 
Since I'm in the stone age with Internet I haven't watched the vid yet but where there is a will there is a way. 

Grating them and using them in a slaw sounds good too.
I've often pondered grating them and using them in some sort of patty way?

Suggestions/Ideas anyone? 

Katie H, Steamed ahead of time is very helpful.
It's much like blanching and extends the storage time so as to accumulate enough to be able to have a meal of them. 

PF, Craig C, and FeralBoy, Thanks for your input. 

And Welcome to DC FeralBoy. 

Thanks from this Curmudgeon for all the reply's folks. 

This is why I posted this here before I went to the faceless Goggle.

Any and all thoughts on deep fried or patties are welcome.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2016)

I make zucchini cakes, no reason you can't make broccoli cakes.  Sounds good actually!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 28, 2016)

Zagut, as for patties, I don't see why you couldn't make them with shredded broccoli stems, well squeezed and patted dry, and mix with some beaten egg and bread crumbs.  Season.  Form into patties and fry.  Or form into balls like falafel and deep fry.  Mind you, I haven't tried either one of these, but it just might work.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 28, 2016)

Zagut said:


> I love the floret's in many different ways.  But haven't really found a good use for the stems and leaves except to add them to stock.
> 
> Been thinking maybe deep fried stems might be interesting and might have to give it a try some day.
> After all they seem to deep fry anything at State and County fairs.
> ...



Three stems that people discard, but that are delicious when used: broccoli - steamed or sauteed in butter, cauliflower - like broccoly, but can also be grated into slaws, artichoke - once the petals are scraped with you teeth, and you get to the heart by removing the choke, you get a wonderful treat in that heart.  The heart is simply the end of the stem.  If you slice and steam the stem, it's good to the other end.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful (Jul 28, 2016)

Broccoli stems, cauliflower stems, and cabbage can be used for vegetable broth, but unless you are making one of those soups, I didn't care for the vegetable broth made with any of them. They seem to over power the flavor of the broth.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 16, 2016)

Another thing I do, when Im going to a party and am asked to bring veggies and dip.  When Im done cutting up all the florets of the broccoli, I then peel the broccoli stems, cut them up into " sticks", and include them in the veggies to dip with.  Every single time, someone will ask " what vegetable is this ?? " .  I think they enjoy having something a little bit different.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 16, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> Another thing I do, when Im going to a party and am asked to bring veggies and dip.  When Im done cutting up all the florets of the broccoli, I then peel the broccoli stems, cut them up into " sticks", and include them in the veggies to dip with.  Every single time, someone will ask " what vegetable is this ?? " .  I think they enjoy having something a little bit different.




This is a good idea, Larry!  Took me many years to get DH to eat broccoli stems.  "I don't like them."  Little does he know I've been putting them in my broccoli soup for years.  Shhhh, don't tell him I said that.

I hate wasting anything.  The peeled stems are just fine.


----------



## Addie (Nov 17, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> This is a good idea, Larry!  Took me many years to get DH to eat broccoli stems.  "I don't like them."  Little does he know I've been putting them in my broccoli soup for years.  Shhhh, don't tell him I said that.
> 
> I hate wasting anything.  The peeled stems are just fine.



I have been peeling the broccoli stems for years. My kids called them trees. I didn't care what they called them as long as they ate it. Some of my kids liked just the peeled stems, the rest florets. No waste in this family. 

Your secret is safe.


----------



## Addie (Nov 17, 2016)

CraigC said:


> The stems are really easy to peel with a paring knife. As others have mentioned, steam them with the florets. The steamed stems would be a great addition to a vege and pasta salad.



I use my serrated veggie peeler on the stems. Goes real fast.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 21, 2016)

Zagut said:


> I love the floret's in many different ways.  But haven't really found a good use for the stems and leaves except to add them to stock.
> 
> Been thinking maybe deep fried stems might be interesting and might have to give it a try some day.
> After all they seem to deep fry anything at State and County fairs.
> ...


Slice the stems and cook with the florets. Waste not want not. I like them raw in salads too.


----------



## Addie (Nov 21, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Slice the stems and cook with the florets. Waste not want not. I like them raw in salads too.



Give it a try Zagut. Peel them first. Then slice into match sticks. If you find that you don't like them raw, then you like them cooked. Next place the cooked and peeled pieces in the fridge, and later use in a salad.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 23, 2016)

Do a version of Korean veggie and seafood patty (yachaejeon). Shred the stems and leaves like you would do with potatoes if you were making hash browns, then mix the shredded stems/leaves with beaten eggs, some flour, chopped scallion, salt, and some finely chopped ahrimp and imitation crab.

Form into patties and shallow fry in a neutral oil like grapeseed.

If you like spicy, add some minced jalapeno, and serve with gochujang (spicy red pepper paste - sort of like Korean ketchup, but a little spicy).

Hth.


----------

